# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه  شهید چمران اهواز، در سال 1334 با تاسیس دانشكده كشاورزی و با نام دانشكده  جندی شاپور در اهواز احداث شد. پیشرفت این دانشكده آنچنان وسیع بود كه در  سال 1348 هجری شمسی تبدیل به دانشگاه شد و دانشكده كشاورزی خاورمیانه  شناخته شد. از سال 1361 با تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، این دانشگاه به  دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز تغییر نام داد و برای دانشكده هنر موافقت اصولی  اخذ شد. این دانشگاه در حال حاضر با وجود جذب دانشجو در قالب دانشكدههای  ریاضی و كامپیوتر، علوم آب، ادبیات و علوم انسانی، منابع طبیعی، كشاورزی،  هنر شوشتر، اقتصاد و علوم اجتماعی، ادبیات و معارف اسلامی، تربیت بدنی و  علوم ورزشی، دامپزشكی، علوم، علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی، مهندسی علوم دریایی و  اقیانوسی یكی از گستردهترین دانشگاههای كشور است.

سایت : www.cua.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی*  بنای  افراشتۀ دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی معروف به ساختمان سه گوش، با نمای  سردر مزیّن به نقوش آجری و فیروزه ای رنگ خود، در حاشیۀ غربی کارون، دارای  قدمتی هفتاد ساله است. ساختمان سه گوش با همکاری مهندسان و معماران ایرانی و  آلمانی، مقارن با احداث پل معلّق فلزی اهواز که خود از شگفتی های پل سازی  فلزی در روزگار خویش محسوب می گردید، احداث شد. این ساختمان در ابتدا  متعلّق به بانک ملّی بود وسپس محل استقرار استانداری، فرمانداری و شهرداری  اهواز گردید و بعدها با توجه به نیاز شدید دانشگاه جندی شاپور، برای محلّی  جهت استقرار دانشکده پزشکی، به بهای تمام شدۀ آن، به مبلغی معادل یک ششم  ارزش روز خود با اقساط سه ساله به دانشگاه فروخته شد و سند آن بین بانک ملی  و نمایندۀ دانشگاه به تاریخ مهرماه 1336 امضا شد و به همین سبب سال 1386،  پنجاهمین سال واگذاری این بنای باشکوه به دانشگاه شهید چمران (جندی شاپور)  محسوب می شود.  
 

دانشکده  ادبیات و علوم انسانی درسال تحصیلی 53-1352 با چهار رشتۀ کارشناسی زبان و  ادبیات فارسی، کارشناسی زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی، دبیری زبان و ادبیات فارسی و  دبیری زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی و با مجوّز وزارت علوم و آموزش عالی تأسیس  شد. گفتنی است که هستۀ اصلی این دانشکده، بخش زبان های خارجی دانشسرای عالی  اهواز بود که کار خود را در سال 1348 با پذیرفتن دانشجوی شبانۀ رشتۀ زبان و  ادبیات انگلیسی توسعه داد.

 
به  دنبال آغاز فعالیّت چهار رشتۀ یاد شده در دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی،  رشته های زبان و ادبیات فرانسه، اقتصاد، حسابداری و علوم به تدریج به این  دانشکده پیوست. بعدها سه رشتۀ اقتصاد، حسابداری و علوم  تربیتی از دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی جدا شد و دانشکده اقتصاد و علوم  اجتماعی به طور جداگانه دایر گردید. محلّ استقرار دانشکده ادبیات از سال  1352 ساختمان معروف به سه گوش بود که همزمان به عنوان سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه  مورد استفاده قرارمی گرفت.


دانشکده  ادبیات و علوم انسانی در تربیت سازمانی خود، علاوه بررشته های زبان و  ادبیات فارسی، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی، همچنین دارای رشته های  تاریخ، زبان و ادبیات عربی، فلسفه، مردم شناسی و باستان شناسی بود که از  این میان، رشتۀ زبان و ادبیات عربی در سال 1357 با پذیرش دانشجو کار خود را  آغاز کرد. رشتۀ مذکور بعد از تأسیس دانشکده الهیات و معارف اسلامی، به آن دانشکده الحاق گردید. در سال 1364 نام دانشکده به ادبیات و علوم انسانی تغییر  یافت و هم اکنون در گروه های آموزشی اين دانشكده رشته هاي ”زبان و ادبيات  انگلیسی، مترجمي زبان انگليسي ، زبان و ادبیات فارسی ، زبان و ادبيات فرانسه، تاریخ و جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی شهری در مقطع کارشناسي“ ، ”  آموزش زبان انگليسي، زبان و ادبيات فارسي، زبان و ادبيات انگليسي ( از سال  مهر 87)، جغرافيا و برنامه ريزي شهري (بهمن 85)، تاريخ با دو گرايش  (مطالعات خليج فارس از مهر 87) و (تاريخ ايران دوره اسلامي) در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد“ و ” آموزش زبان انگليسي ( مهر ماه 88)“ و زبان وادبيات فارسي در مقطع دکترا“ فعالیت مي نمايد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده اقتصاد و علوم اجتماعي*  سال تاسيس و شروع به كار دانشكده: 1353 
تعداد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در سال اول تاسيس: 40 
رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس: علوم اقتصادي-گرايش بازرگاني
تعداد دانشجويان كنوني: 1820 نفر

باتوجه به  اهميت بازرگانی وموقعيت خاص استان خوزستان به جهت وجود منابع طبيعی،صنايع  وبنادرمهم خرمشهرو امام خمينی لزوم تاًسيس دانشکده ای تحت عنوان اقتصاد  وعلوم اجتماعی ازديربازموردتوجه بوده است که درسال1353باپذيرش دانشجودررشته  های اقتصاد وحسابداری وعلوم اداری اين هدف عملی شد.درحال حاضرساختمان اين  دانشکده درمجاورت دانشکده های الهيات وعلوم تربيتی درشهردانشگاهی واقع می  باشد وگروه های مختلف علوم اقتصادی، علوم اجتماعی،مديريت،حقوق وحسابداری  درحال فعاليت تحقيقاتی وآموزشی درسه مقطع کارشناسی ,کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری  (علوم اقتصادی و حسابداري)می باشند .


 
تعداد هیئت علمی52 نفر و ازبين اعضای هيئت علمی اين دانشکده 2 نفراستاد2نفردانشيار و 27 نفراستاديارومابقی21مربی می باشند.دراين دانشکده برای بعضی ازرشته ها دوره های روزانه وشبانه وجوددارد .

*رشته های آموزشی* 

گرايش هاي كارشناسي

v       علوم اقتصادي –گرايش بازرگاني 
v       علوم اقتصادي – گرايش نظري 
v       مديريت بازرگاني 
v       حسابداري 
v       علوم اجتماعي- گرايش پژوهشگري 
v       علوم اجتماعي- گرايش برنامه ريزي 
v       حقوق 
v       علوم سياسي 

 گرايش هاي ارشد
v       علوم اقتصادي 
v       مديريت مالي 
v       مديريت بازاريابي 
v       حسابداري 
v       حقوق خصوصي 
v       جامعه شناسي 

گرايش هاي دكترا

v       علو م اقتصادي 
v       حسابداري 
*گروه های آموزشی :*
مدیریت حقوق حسابداری علوم اقتصادی علوم اجتماعی علوم سیاسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی*  سال تاسيس و شروع به كار دانشكده:1334 
تعداد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در سال اول تاسيس: 90 نفر
رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس: کارشناسی تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی 
تعداد دانشجويان كنوني:دانشجویان کارشناسی 150 نفر و دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد: 99 نفر 




*تاریخچه* 

فعالیت  مربوط به رشته تربیت بدنی با تاسیس دانشگاه در سال 1334شروع شد و همواره  بخشی از فعالیت های آموزشی دانشجویان به شمار می رفت ، تا اینکه در سال  1353 فعالیت های آموزشی و فوق برنامه حول محور گروه تربیت بدنی در درون  دانشکده علوم تربیتی شکل گرفت در سال 1354گروه تربیت بدنی به مرکز تربیت  بدنی و علوم ورزشی تغییر نام داد . در سال 1356 اولین دوره کارشناسی در  رشته تربیت بدنی با تعداد 90 دانشجو از از طریق امتحان ورودی نظری و عملی  ایجاد شد و از آن سال به بعد تا به حال هر ساله تعدادی دانشجو پذیرفته و   تعدادی فارغ التحصیل میگردنددر  سال 1356 مجوز تاسیس دانشکده تربیت بدنی و  علوم ورزشی داده شد این دانشکده در سال 1356 علاوه بر دوره کارشناسی در  دوره کارشناسی ارشد نیز دانشجو پذیرفت . در سال 1358 مجوز تشکیل سه گروه  آموزشی به نام های گروه فیزیولوژی ورزشی ، روانشناسی ورزشی ، و گروه مدیریت  و برنامه ریزی ورزشی صادر گردید . و این گروهها همانند سایر گروه های  دانشگاه کار خود را شروع کردند ...


*رشته های دانشکده* 

*گرایشهای مقطع کارشناسی*

تربیت بدنی دبیریتربیت بدنی آزادمربیگری
*گرایشهای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد*
فیزیولوژی ورزشیروانشناسی ورزشی
مدیریت و برنامه ریزی ورزشی

*واحدها* 
کتابخانه اموزش پژوهش سالن های  بدنسازیپیست دومیدانی استخرزمین های چمن روبازسالن های چندمنظوره کلینیک ورزشهای اصلاحی و طبازمایشگاه ها سایت کامپیوتر

*گروه های آموزشی*
فیزیولوژی ورزشیروانشناسی ورزشیمدیریت و برنامه ریزی ورزشی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده دامپزشکی*  
*سال شروع به فعالیت دانشکده:*سال 1353 

*تعداد دانشجویان پذیرفته شده در سال اول تأسیس*20 نفر 

*رشته های سال اول تأسیس :* مقطع دکترا : دامپزشکی 

*تعداد دانشجویان کنونی*
دکتری حرفه ای (روزانه 244 نفر) ، (شبانه 236 نفر) 


دکترای تخصصی (63 نفر) 


کارشناسی ارشد (51 نفر)


 
*رشته های دانشکده*  
*دکترای حرفه ای دامپزشکی 
* گرایش های دکترای تخصصی:

میکروبیولوژی
انگل شناسی تخصصی دامپزشکی
بافت شناسی مقایسه ای (PhD)
بیماریهای داخلی دام های بزرگ
جراحی دامپزشکی 
علوم تشریحی 
بهداشت و بیماری های پرندگان 
بهداشت آبزیان (PhD)
کلینیکال پاتولوژی 
* گرایش های کارشناسی ارشد: 
فیزیولوژی
بافت شناسی دامپزشکی 
انگل شناسی دامپزشکی  

*گروه های اموزشی* 
گروه علوم پایه گروه پاتوبیولوژی گروه بهداشت مواد غذاییگروه علوم درمانگاهی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده هنر شوشتر*  تاسیس  دانشکده ی هنر شوشتر در ابتدا از سال 1373 با راه ا ندازی شاخه ی شوشتر  دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز  در رشته های تریت دبیری  ریاضی ، ادبیات فارسی  وکامپیوتر آغاز گردید .درسال 1375 نخستین گروه از دانشجویان ذکرشده تحصیل  خود را دراین دانشکده شروع نمودند.

وجود  بستر مناسب برای رشته های هنر و جوانان علاقمند به تحصیل در این رشته ها و  نیاز استان خوزستان و هم چنین استعداد ذاتی شهرستان شوشتر موجب گردید توان  این شاخه ی دانشگاهی برآموزش هنر متمرکز گردد. اولین گروه دانشجویان رشته  های هنر درسال 1381 تحصیل خود را دراین دانشکده آغاز نمودند.هم اکنون  دانشجویان این دانشکده در رشته ی  گرافیک در سه مقطع، کارشناسی، کارشناسی  ناپیوسته وکاردانی و رشته  ی نقاشی  در مقطع کارشناسی وکاردانی وکاردانی  نرم افزارکامپیوتر مشغول به تحصیل می باشند.

 
با  توجه به نیاز استان وظرفیت های موجود این رشته ها درمقطع کارشناسی  وتحصیلات تکمیلی درحال گسترش می باشند.  مکان اصلی این دانشکده در زمینی به   وسعت 60 هکتار در منطقه ای دانشگاهی درشمال شرقی شهرستان شوشتر قرار  دارد. این دانشکده دارای دو ساختمان آموزشی واداری به وسعت000 3متر مربع و3  ساختمان خوا***هی با ظرفیت 200 دانشجو  می باشد.کتابخانه ی تخصصی  مجهز،  متناسب با رشته های دانشجویان ،آمفی تئاتر وکارگاهای مجهز به سیستم سمعی  بصری ،سلف سرویس ،بوفه ی دانشجویی وانتشارات مجهز به چاپ گرهای رنگی  ازامکانات دیگراین دانشکده است.

 
فضای  سبز این دانشکده هم اکنون درحدود 8 هکتار است که براساس توپوگرافی طبیعی  اراضی دانشکده درحال گسترش می باشد. جمعیت دانشجویی این دانشکده  هم اکنون  بالغ بر380 نفر می باشد. درحال حاضر این دانشکده دارای دوگروه هنر  وکامپیوتراست که رشته های گرافیک ونقاشی توسط یک مدیر گروه هدایت وبرنامه  ریزی می گردد. سا ختمان خوا***هی درحال احداث به ظرفیت 250 نفر  ایجاد فضای  آموزشی به وسعت 5000مترمربع  وگسترش تجهیزات وکارگاهای آموزشی وهم چیین  رشته ها از برنامه های درحال اجرای این دانشکده می باشند.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

دانشگاه خوبیه 

خیلی هم بزرگه 
خود خوزستانی ها سهم زیادی از این دانشگاه ندارن تعداد غیر بومی هاش زیاد شده

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم*  دانشكدة علوم در سال 1349 تأسيس گرديد و به طور رسمي از سال51-1350 در رشته هاي فيزيك، شيمي، زيست شناسي و زمين شناسي دانشجو پذيرفت. پس از گذشت پنج سال، يعني در سال تحصيلي 56-1355 افزايش چشمگيري در تعداد اعضاي هيأت علمي گروهها به وجود آمد.
هم اکنون دانشکده علوم با 990 دانشجوی کارشناسی،277 دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد و 57 دانشجوی دکتری به کار خود ادامه می دهد.
در بدو تأسيس اين دانشكده، يعني در سال تحصيلي 51-1350 كه به رياست مرحوم دكتر پرويز تسليمي بود.

*ریاست دانشکده علوم از سال 1360 تا حال:*
* 
*دکتر  کاظم پور-دکتر جواد عزیزیان-دکتر مرتضی زرگر- دکتر نوراله نژادصادقی-دکتر  محمدرعایایی دکتر چینی پرداز-دکتر معاضدی-دکتر مجتبی جعفرپور-دکتر منوچهر  چیت سازان- دکتر منصور فربد

 


*گروه های آموزشی* 
گروه فیزیک گروه شیمیگروه زیست شناسی گروه ژنتیک 

*رشته های دانشکده* 

گرایشهای کارشناسی در دانشکده علوم:

شیمی- شیمی محض-فیزیک-زیست جانوری-میکروبیولوژی-زیست عمومی-ژنتیک


گرایشهای کارشناسی ارشد در دانشکده علوم:

فیزیک:جامد نظری-جامدتجربی-حالت جامد-فیزیک اتمی- نجوم

شیمی:شیمی فیزیک-شیمی آلی-شیمی معدنی شیمی تجزیه

زیست شناسی:فیزیولوژی گیاهی-علوم جانوری-میکروبیولوژی-بیوسیستماتیک جانوری-بافت شناسی-زیست تکوینی

ژنتیک: ژنتیک


گرایش های دکتری در دانشکده علوم:

فیزیک: بنیادی-حالت جامد-جامد نظری-جامد تجربی
شیمی:شیمی معدنی-شیمی آلی-شیمی تجزیه
زیست شناسی:فیزیولوژی جانوری

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی علوم آب*  دانشكدة  كشاورزي دانشگاه جندي شاپور (كه در سالهاي اوّل تأسيس « گندي شاپور»  ناميده ميشد و امروزه شهيد چمران نام دارد) در مهرماه 1334 تأسيس گرديد. در  آن زمان دورة مهندسي كشاورزي (ليسانس) سه ساله و به صورت كشاورزي عمومي  بود. در اوايل سال تحصيلي 39-38 قراردادي بين ادارة كلّ تعليمات عالية  وزارت آموزش و پرورش و بنياد خاور نزديك (امريكا) منعقد گرديد كه به موجب  آن مسؤوليت اداره و توسعة دانشكده، كه بايد در قرية رامين واقع در 40  كيلومتري اهواز تشكيل شود، به عهدة بنياد مزبور قرار گرفت. اراضي دانشكده  به وسعت تقريبي 530 هكتار در سال 1336 از طرف شركت ملي نفت به دانشگاه جندي  شاپور واگذار گرديد. در سال تحصيلي 40-39، دانشكده با استادان ايراني و  امريكايي در محلّ جديد اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو براي دورة چهار ساله  (كارشناسيارشد پيوسته) كرد. در آن زمان دانشكده شامل گروههاي آموزشي مهندسي  زراعي (آبياري و ماشينآلات)، زراعت، باغباني، خاكشناسي، گياهشناسي،  حشرهشناسي، دامپروري و بيولوژي بود. لازم به ذكر است كه براي اولين بار در  ايران، در اين دانشكده سيستم سيمستري و واحدي به اجرا در آمد. گر چه در اين  دوره تحصيلات به صورت عمومي بود؛ امّا، سيستم سيمستري اين امكان را به  وجود آورد كه دانشجويان، با راهنمايي استادان راهنما، درسهاي انتخابي را در  رشتة خاص مورد علاقة خود انتخاب كنند؛ به همين دليل در آزمونهاي استخدامي  اغلب رتبههاي اوّل تا سوم به فارغالتحصيلان اين دورهها اختصاص مييافت.


در  سال 1346، قرارداد بنياد خاور نزديك پايان يافت و از سال 1347، دانشگاه  جنديشاپور مجدداً به طور مستقيم ادارة دانشكده را به عهده گرفت. سه رشتة آب  و خاك، توليد محصولات نباتي و دامپروري در اين زمان راهاندازي شد. در سال  1350 مجّدداً در برنامة آموزشي تجديد نظر گرديد و رشتههاي آبياري و  آباداني، خاكشناسي، زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، باغباني و دامپروري تأسيس  گرديدند.


گرچه  در سال 1339، كه گروه آموزشي مهندسي زراعي داير گرديد، سال تأسيس گروه  آبياري است؛ ولي، اين گروه به صورت مستقل (نه توأم با گروه ماشين آلات  كشاورزي) در سال 1350 تشكيل شد و اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو كرد. در اين جا  لازم است از جناب آقاي مهندس حبيبالله قطب، استاد بازنشستة گروه آبياري كه  در تأسيس و توسعة دپارتمان مهندسي زراعي و نيز گروه آبياري و آباداني سهم  اساسي و ارزنده اي داشته اند، تشكر و قدرداني شود.


در  سال تحصيلي 53-1352، كه ساختمان جديد دانشكدة كشاورزي در شهر دانشگاهي  جندي شاپور اهواز مورد بهره برداري قرار گرفت، گروه آبياري و آباداني به  محلّ جديد انتقال يافت. در سال تحصيلي65-1364، دورة كارشناسيارشد گروه با  پذيرش 3 دانشجو در رشتة آبياري و زهكشي داير گرديد. در سال 67-1366، رشتة  كارشناسيارشد تأسيسات آبياري نيز داير گرديد. در سال 1373 دورة دكتراي گروه  در رشته هاي تأسيسات آبياري، آبياري و زهكشي و هيدرولوژي نيز تأسيس و  اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو كرد. 




*گروه های آموزشی* 
گروه سازه های آبیگروه هیدرولوژِ و منابع آب گروه آب یاری و زهکشی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم ریاضی و کامپیوتر*  پساز  تأسيس دانشگاه شهيد چمران ( جنديشاپور ) و تا قبلاز سال 1348 مراكز آموزش  دانشگاه تدريس دروس علوم پايه دانشگاه را به عهد داشتند. در سال 1348 به  منظور گسترش هرچه بيشتر و ايجاد رشتههاي جديد، تأسيس دانشكده علوم با  رشتههاي رياضي ، فيزيك و زيست شناسي در گرايشهاي دبيري و آزاد تصويب گرديد.





در  اين ميان گروه رياضي بعنوان يكي از گروههاي دانشكده علوم تا سال 1352  محدود به چند مربي بود و دراين سال اولين استادياران با مدارك دكترا به  استخدام دانشگاه در آمدند و در كنار آن از اساتيد بازنشسته سرشناسي چون  دكتر مهدوي اردبيلي و پروفسور هشترودي نيز جهت تدريس دعوت به عمل آمد.  علاوه برآن به علت كمبود كادر علمي ، گروه رياضي بهمراه مسئولين دانشكده  تدابير خاصي را اتخاذ نمودند كه باعث جذب برخي از فارغالتحصيلان ايراني  شاغل به تحصيل در دانشگاههاي اروپا و آمريكا ونيز برخي از خارجيها را فراهم  نمود.





در سال 1352  گروه آمار نيز براي اولين بار در دانشكده علوم تأسيس و از همان سال شروع به  پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي نمود. مطرح شدن كامپيوتر در دهه پنجاه و  گرايش نسل جوان به آن سبب گرديد كه گروه كامپيوتر ابتدا به عنوان بخشي از  گروه آمار تأسيس و با راهاندازي مركز خدمات كامپيوتري دانشگاه بر توسعة هر  چه بيشتر آن اهتمام ورزيده شود و همين امر سبب جذب بيشتر افراد به عنوان  هئيت علمي و رشد و توسعه گروهها و دروس ارائه شده گرديد.






سرانجام  درسال 1356 گروههاي رياضي، آمار و كامپيوتر از دانشكده علوم جدا و با در  اختيار گرفتن واحد خدمات كامپيوتري دانشگاه اولين دانشكده علوم رياضي  وكامپيوتر را در كشور بصورت مستقل ايجاد نمودند. اين تشكل توانست رشد  رشتههاي مختلف دانشكده را بيشتر فراهم كند و در اين سالها گروه هاي آموزشي  اين دانشكده از پركارترين گروههاي آموزشي دانشگاه محسوب ميشدند، بگونهاي كه  علاوه بر ارائه دروس پايه مورد نياز ساير رشتهها، گروه رياضي در رشتههاي  كارشناسي رياضي، دبيري رياضي و كارشناسي ارشد رياضي و گروه آمار در مقطع  كارشناسي وكارشناسي ارشد آمار دانشجو ميپذيرفتند. همچنين گروه كامپيوتر نيز  اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي كامپيوتر نمود. مديريت اين  دانشكده از بدو تأسيس در اختيار دكتر اميدعلي شهنی كرمزاده قرار گرفت .

*رشته های دانشکده* 

گرایش کارشناسی 
رياضي محض رياضي كاربردي رياضيات و كاربرد ها آمار علوم كامپيوتر
گرایش کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا 

*آمار* *رياضي* 
*گرايش جبر* 
*گرايش توپولوزي* 
*گرايش آناليز* 
* تحقيق در عمليات*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی*  سال شروع به فعاليت دانشكده : 1351
تعداد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در سال اول تاسيس: 
رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس : علوم تربيتي
تعداد دانشجويان كنوني : 1249 
*رشته های دانشکده* 
*گرايش هاي كارشناسي:*
§ آموزش و پرورش پيش دبستاني و دبستاني 
§ تكنولوژي آموزشي 
§ روانشناسي باليني 
§ روانشناسي صنعتي و سازماني 
§ كتابداري و اطلاع رساني
§ مشاوره 

*گرايش هاي كارشناسي ارشد:*
§ تاريخ و فلسفه آموزش و پرورش
§ تحقيقات آموزشي
§ مديريت آموزشي
§ روانشناسي تربيتي 
§ روانشناسي باليني 
§ روانشناسي صنعتي و سازماني
§ كتابداري و اطلاع رساني 
§ كتابخانه هاي دانشگاهي 
*§* مشاوره خانواده 

*گرايش هاي دكتري :*
§ فلسفه تعليم و تربيت
§ روانشناسي 
§ روانشناسي تربيتي 
§ كتابداري و اطلاع رساني 
§ مشاوره

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  دانشکده  کشاورزی، اولين دانشکده ای است که درسال 1334 يعنی سه سال پيش ازافتتاح  رسمی دانشگاه جندی شاپور تأسيس شد. محل نخستين تشکيل کلاسها در دانشسرای  کشاورزی اهواز بود. روسای مشترک (رييس آمريکايی و رييس ايرانی) که از طرف  بنياد خاور نزديک تعيين می شدند، با همکاری کليه افراد کادر آموزشی (5 نفر  ايرانی و يک نفر آمريکايی) مسووليت اداره دانشکده را بر عهده داشتند. دربين  سالهای 1337- 1338 دانشکده کشاورزی به منطقه ملاثانی در 40 کيلومتری اهواز  منتقل شد. درسال 1338 کلاسهای دانشکده کشاورزی دوباره دراهواز تشکيل  گرديد. در بين سالهای 1340-1352 دانشکده کشاورزی بطور کامل به ملاثانی  منتقل شد. درسال 1352 (ضمن ادامه فعاليت دانشکده کشاورزی ملاثانی) ساختمان  جديد دانشکده کشاورزی در اهواز (محل فعلی) تأسيس گرديد و از آن زمان  تاکنون، دانشکده کشاورزی در اين محل مستقر می باشد.


 
دانشکده  کشاورزی ملاثانی که در حال حاضر به دانشگاه کشاورزی و منابع طبيعی رامين  تبديل شده، بطور مجزا در زمينه کشاورزی فعاليتهای آموزشی وپژوهشی خود را  ادامه داده است. در سال 1382 گروه آبياری از دانشکده کشاورزی جدا شد .


و  هم اکنون با عنوان دانشکده مهندسی علوم آب به فعاليت خود ادامه می دهد. هم  اکنون دردانشکده کشاورزی گروههای باغبانی، خاکشناسی، زراعت و اصلاح  نباتات، گياهپزشکی و ماشين های کشاورزی به تدريس و تحقيق درمقاطع کارشناسی،  کارشناسی ارشد (در گرايش های باغبانی، بيماری های گياهی، حشره شناسی  کشاورزی، خاکشناسی، زراعت، مکانيک ماشين های کشاورزی و مکانيزاسيون) و  دکتری (گرايش های حشره شناسی کشاورزی و زراعت) می پردازند.اعضای هيأت علمی  دانشکده کشاورزی در حال حاضر عبارت از دو استاد، شش دانشيار، چهارده  استاديار و نوزده مربی می باشد. ازاين دانشکده تاکنون بيش از 4200 دانشجو  در سه مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری گروه های آبياری، باغبانی،  خاکشناسی، زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، گياهپزشکی و ماشينهای کشاورزی فارغ  التحصيل شده اند.


*رشته های دانشکده* 
رشته ها و گرايش هاي کارشناسی:

·گیاه پزشکی
·مهندسي كشاورزي- خاكشناسي با گرايش آب و خاك    
·مهندسي كشاورزي با گرايش محيط زيست
·زراعت
·اصلاح نباتات
·باغباني
·مهندسي مكانيك ماشين هاي كشاورزي

رشته ها و گرايش هاي کارشناسی ارشد:

·حشره شناسی
·بیماری شناسی گیاهی
·فيزيك و حفاظت خاك
·شيمي و حاصلخيزي خاك
·ارزيابي، پيدايش و رده بندي خاكها
·زراعت
·اصلاح نباتات
·اگرواكولوژي
·ميوه كاري
·سبزيكاري
·گل و گياهان زينتي
·مكانيزاسيون كشاورزي

رشته ها و گرايش هاي دکتری:

·فيزيولوژي گياهان زراعي 
·مكانيزاسيون 
·حشره شناسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی*  
این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1546x869 می باشد.





*رشته های دانشکده* 


1- مهندسی برق
گرایش های فعال : 
دکترا................. برق ( قدرت )
کارشناسی ارشد .... برق ( قدرت )
کارشناس ارشد .... برق ( الکترونیک )
کارشناسی .......... برق ( قدرت )
کارشناسی ......... برق ( الکترونیک )

2- مهندسی مکانیک
گرایش های فعال:
کارشناسی ارشد .......... طراحی کاربردی
کارشناسی ارشد .......... تبدیل انرژی
کارشناسی ................ طراحی جامدات
کارشناسی ................. سیالات

3- مهندسی عمران
گرایش های فعال:
دکترا.......................عمرن - آب
کارشناسی ارشد...........عمران - سازه های هیدرولیکی
کارشناسی ارشد..........عمران - آب
کارشناسی ارشد..........عمران - راه و ترابری
کارشناسی ارشد..........عمران - خاک و پی
کارشناسی ارشد..........عمران - سازه
کارشناسی..................عمران - عمران

4- مهندسی متالوروژی ( مواد )
گرایش های فعال:
کارشناسی ارشد.........مواد - جوشکاری
کارشناسی..............مواد - متالوروژی صنعتی

5- مهندسی کامپیوتر
گرایش های فعال:
کارشناسی ارشد.....مهندسی کامپیوتر - هوش مصنوعی
کارشناسی............مهندسی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار

6- مهندسی معماری

----------

